# Commandos 2 LAN game between PC/Mac



## Dezvipe (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi there.

Me and a friend of mine sometimes get together to play Commandos 2 over LAN. Usually I have had a PC, but I just bought a MacBook 13". OS X 10.5.8.

So I bought Commandos Battle Pack, which includes both Commandos 2 and Commandos 3. The version included in the Battle Pack (Commandos 2) is 1.02, the same version he is running on his PC.

Still, we cant find each other. Neither if I create a game, or if he creates a game. We have deactivated firewalls and so on (I hope, I´m still new with Mac).

I am not nescisarilly (sorry for bed grammar, I´m from Norway) asking for tech support, I am generally asking if you know if it is possible at all to play this game between a Mac and a PC.

If you think it is possible, then I of course would appreciate help =)

And another question. In general, are there problems to play LAN games between PCs and Macs? Or does it usually go smooth?

Thanks in advance.

Daniel
Norway


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the authors/distributors/makers of the game would know definitively if it supports Mac-to-PC network games.

What does your network setup look like?  Do you have two computers connected to a switch?  To a router?  How do they get IP addresses -- manually assigned?  DHCP?

Please elaborate on exactly how you have the two computers networked (after, of course, verifying with the publisher of the game that Mac-to-PC network play is possible).


----------

